# who are the other "monoflo" fittings company



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

We all know that B&G make those famous " monoflo tee " thru their marketing, etc... I came across circ 60's renovation system and saw brass tees with 'Keystone' casted into the fitting.. anyone here know what company made these??.. 
Didn't think it was Taco... thanks


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

Thrush made monoflo tees, they also made a adjustable monoflo tee, it had a butterfly valve in middle that you could adjust the diversion. It was great for bleeding rads and baseboard on a monoflo system. 

Homer Thrush invented the circulator.


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

rjbphd said:


> We all know that B&G make those famous " monoflo tee " thru their marketing, etc... I came across circ 60's renovation system and saw brass tees with 'Keystone' casted into the fitting.. anyone here know what company made these??..
> Didn't think it was Taco... thanks


Keystone brass works / keystone foundry 
Erie, PA

I think they went under quite awhile ago or absorbed.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks 700!!


----------

